# How little they know...



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Saw a post at FaceBook from the movie: "Saving Private Ryan"

It displayed a scene from the latter part of the movie where P-51Ds attack the advancing German armor, as they were crossing the bridge:







The caption was:
Private Ryan: "They're tank-busters, sir. P-51s."
Captain Miller: "Angels on our shoulders."

And here's where the fun begins...I read the comments. Why oh why did I read the comments?
I know better than to do that, but I did...

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Bryan* If I remember correctly, the P-51 was originally designed as a dive-bomber. But when it was found to suck at such a role, it was re-tooled as an interceptor
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Curt* I think he means the engine. The British designed the motor for that role, and it was not dependable. Rolls-Royce actually developed the motor. I forget who bought it here in America, IH, maybe. I forget. They are the ones who took the motor and developed the plane around the motor. That is why the A model looks nothing like the D model, except chassis wise.
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Tommy* Incorrect. I believe from 1943 and onward we used F-16's and F22 raptors.
*Mark* ?
*Ibrahim* f16 from 1943? wtf man? they were used in the 1970's for the first time
*Arnold* ur lost dude!!! f16 was developed in the 1970's and fielded in the 1980s
*Kevin* I can't believe you actually said the US used f16s in 1943...Looool
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Joshua* P-51D, an american failure fixed by the RAF
*David (I had to reply)* Joshua, the NA-73X was designed and built according to specifications from the British and first put into combat by the RAF...how was it an American failure?
The only American failure was not putting it into USAAF serice sooner...
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Shadrach* Actually p51s enjoyed a universal role both as a dog fighter and ground strafer. And to be even more historically correct ground strafing was the main role of the p38 lightning and it's English variant the mosquito. Regardless it's a movie 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Moe* I think they're Red Tails!
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Matt* Sorry- P51s were not designed for ground support anti-tank use- the A36 Apache was similar to the P51 design, and was designed for low altitude ground support, but it carried 4 x .50 cal machine guns and bombs, not a cannon with armor peircing shells. The P47 was adapted later in WW2 for tank busting, using a 37 mm fuselage mounted canon. Very inaccurate and the recoil was a big problem.
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Daniel* Ya. They found out in Nam 51's were to vulnerable to ground fire for ground support role. Still, fastest prop fighter ever!
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Nate* P-51s were hardly ever used as ground attack aircraft, perhaps never. I also find it funny that the planes in the film were not even fitted with bomb racks. Haha.
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Ben* On D.DAY British polish chech Indian candian not just America as to me the film portrays good tho
*Chris* so they make a movie about americans looking for other americans and they have to add other military in there to make you feel better?? smh
*Ben* Stuff it.Whining Yank
*Toma* these american was not there you are being lied to . history is changed to lie for america .
*Ian* What???
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Craig* P-51 "Tank Busters" were not a thing...
*Will* well i have to tell you, youre totally wrong... the 51's p and f's were outfitted with bombs, and had alot of secondary uses other than escorts and fighters. they had a bigger fuel load than most fighters then, and could carry out longer and more covert missions.
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Andrew* If they were tank busters they would have been a-36 apaches
*Will* nope. f and p 51's were outfitted with bombs, and could easily have ran those missions.
*Andrew* Yes I know that but if they were dedicated "tank busters" - a-36! 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Luis* Pound for pound it's the best fighter ever to fly.
The German Focke-Wulf Fw-190D series came close to matching it but it came too late in the war, very few were built, and most of their great pilots were gone by then.
P-51 Mustang Rocks!
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


Of course, I've only posted the best, most informative parts and left out comments about other movies and such comments as "stukas would have done a better job", etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2013)

Holy Crap


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2013)

You should post a link to here. Then we could have some real fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well he was right, after all, ...Stukas would have done a better job.
If the Allies were using Stukas, of course...
Can't fix stupid...


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 30, 2013)

Never in the field of human conflict has so much BS been spouted by so many with so few actual facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2013)

In the well over 600 posts, there were some folks that posted correct and useful information, but the din of mis-information sadly drowned them out...

I think in the future, when I spot more stellar posts along these lines, I'll use this thread to share them! 



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You should post a link to here. Then we could have some real fun...


LMAO No problem, here ya' go! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=492614434149050&set=a.304909326252896.69238.131804703563360&type=1&theater


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2013)

I was actually joking...

We will get bombarded by kids that think WW2 started in 1941, and that the nain US bomber was the B-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I was actually joking...
> 
> We will get bombarded by kids that think WW2 started in 1941, and that the nain US bomber was the B-52.


But...wasn't it?

Oh wait, I stand corrected: "*Tommy* Incorrect. I believe from 1943 and onward we used F-16's and F22 raptors."

My bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got a feeling that the F16 comment was sarcasm, which seems to have been lost.
(At least that's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy Crap



I agree...


----------



## silence (Oct 31, 2013)

I need to save this URL so I have something to send everyone who asks me why I'm NOT on facebook.


----------



## s1chris (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm resisting the urge to troll the hell out of them.

Funny though and I love the way the misinformed morons are so sure that what they are writing is correct.
What's more alarming is that these fools have managed to get about 100 likes for their posts.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 31, 2013)

HS, even I know better!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2013)

No wonder they are so fuddled. Watching Hollywood movies it's quite difficult to find the truth.

The Pearl Harbour film suggests that the Eagle Squadron used Spitfires with the RF code during the BOB while the letter code was of the No. 303 Polish Squadron. What is more in one scene we can see two Spitfire wearing the same letter code. If a such stupidity is watched we shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Saw a post at FaceBook from the movie: "Saving Private Ryan"
> 
> It displayed a scene from the latter part of the movie where P-51Ds attack the advancing German armor, as they were crossing the bridge:
> 
> ...



Laughing so hard, I almost cried.... 



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You should post a link to here. Then we could have some real fun...



I think that your way of having fun, with these stupid 'characters', would be what people called 'fun' in the dark ages.....and not very politically correct today my friend...



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I was actually joking...
> 
> We will get bombarded by kids that think WW2 started in 1941, and that the nain US bomber was the B-52.



It didn't!? You weren't!? All my WWII teaching was based on this knowledge!!  



gumbyk said:


> I've got a feeling that the F16 comment was sarcasm, which seems to have been lost.
> (At least that's what I keep telling myself)



Nothing, that I'm telling myself here.....is working!



s1chris said:


> I'm resisting the urge to troll the hell out of them.
> 
> Funny though and I love the way the misinformed morons are so sure that what they are writing is correct.
> What's more alarming is that these fools have managed to get about 100 likes for their posts.



Oh go on, you know that you want to! Just for the perverted fun of it!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2013)

What a sad load of p**cks!
I just hope none of them grow up to be in positions of power or authority !!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 31, 2013)

One ofem will be president of them United States one day!
Or maybe head of CIA, MI6, KGB, FBI, Scotland Yard, or have two of them been disbanded?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 31, 2013)

Most young people just don't care about history because it doesn't affect their MTV or Ipod or Mylie Cyrus.

I was in a store wearing a shirt that shows 4 soldiers looking like they just got back from hell and the caption says "All gave some, some gave all". The store owner said she used to be a history teacher and was beginning to talk about Pearl Harbor when one of her students asked, "Why do we need to know this stuff?"

Because the men and women who fought and died for your freedom to be a complete idiot were there, you stupid F*** tard. 

Sorry, scooting the soap box back to Lucky's side of the room.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just waiting for them to ask the same question, 'why do we need to know this stuff', when it comes to The American War of Independence, The Civil War _or_ any other war, that give these ungrateful, disrespectful people, their freedom that they enjoy today, IPads, IPods, XBoxes, PlayStations...their freedom to be this stupid, clueless, they did back then, what many sons, daughters, sisters, brothers, mothers and fathers do today, what these take for granted.......

I think that I better go and make myself a cuppa, before I say (type) something stupid! 

Ignorance is a dangerous thing!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 31, 2013)

N4521U said:


> One ofem will be president of them United States one day!
> Or maybe head of CIA, MI6, KGB, FBI, Scotland Yard, or have two of them been disbanded?


I was thinking that the way the government works it was more likely that one of those ***** will be appointed as the director of the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum. Just the person to "put them straight"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't want any of what they're smoking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## s1chris (Oct 31, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Laughing so hard, I almost cried....
> 
> Oh go on, you know that you want to! Just for the perverted fun of it!



I'll have a bash at provoking them into a debate with equally stupid comments later this evening.
Should pass the time until the Missus goes to bed and I can get on the xbox.

Cheers Chris


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 1, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I don't want any of what they're smoking.



I don't think they'd be smoking anything allegedly inferred to. ...too busy watching 'My Country Is Largely Talentless or My Parents Lied To Me, Y (..Did They)-Factor' on their personal viewing device, that and the lack of induced semi-focussed theorising going way off at a humouristic tangent..

Mmm, well it could be more worse, they could be in power/office now! and/or as aerially historically ignorant akin to some who troll at an aviation game/simulator-s home website usually can be at times.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2013)

The quotes I posted were the gems of the bunch, but I still get a pretty good laugh at some of the "informative" lines in there:

*The British designed the motor for that role, and it was not dependable. Rolls-Royce actually developed the motor. I forget who bought it here in America, IH, maybe. I forget. They are the ones who took the motor and developed the plane around the motor.*
- Their reference to "IH" is most likely International Harvester, a tractor, truck and utility engine manufacturer that also built a line of vehicles for several years...

*P-51D, an american failure fixed by the RAF* - 

*And to be even more historically correct ground strafing was the main role of the p38 lightning and it's English variant the mosquito.*
- Love the "English variant" reference. I was surprised to know that DeHavilland manufactured the English version of the P-38 and called it a Mosquito...who knew?

*The P47 was adapted later in WW2 for tank busting, using a 37 mm fuselage mounted canon. Very inaccurate and the recoil was a big problem.*
- I'm sure that having a 37mm cannon mounted anywhere in the P-47's fuselage would have caused problems!

*Ya. They found out in Nam 51's were to vulnerable to ground fire for ground support role. Still, fastest prop fighter ever!*
- I'm sure that a P-51 used in 'Nam would have had more things to worry about besides ground fire...

*P-51s were hardly ever used as ground attack aircraft, perhaps never.*
- Perhaps never!! I'm going to say that there were _quite a few_ Germans that would have disagreed with this.

*well i have to tell you, youre totally wrong... the 51's p and f's were outfitted with bombs, and had alot of secondary uses other than escorts and fighters. they had a bigger fuel load than most fighters then, and could carry out longer and more covert missions - nope. f and p 51's were outfitted with bombs, and could easily have ran those missions.*
- That P-51F and P-51P sounds seriously badass...I'd love to see one, but they were covert, therefore secret 

*The German Focke-Wulf Fw-190D series came close to matching it but it came too late in the war, very few were built*
- This is a real shame, too, since the Fw190 was a nice aircraft...perhaps the Germans should have made more of them earlier...

I almost feel compelled to go look for more of this stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 1, 2013)

Your brains hurts, many others will too lol, mind-due, theirs didn't even register it'd seem to those with more historical programming, then again some nice mix of partial infos jumbled together with incorrect A/C, eras and 'it was sometime time way before I was born or care-ology'..

37mm cannon (Stuka G?) fuz mounted (Martinn B26, Ki46II Otsu-Dragon Killer/Shlacht Muzik) P47 Thunderbolt - hell atleast they didn't say the Thunderbolt had 4 GAU8 Avenger gatling cannons in each wing....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2013)

If I could be bothered, I'd post there along the lines of "Don't spout b*ll*cks when you know **** all. Go and do some studying of facts before committing [email protected] to the 'net." Followed by "You have two eyes, two ears and one mouth. Use the pairs long before the single".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2013)

Airframes said:


> "You have two eyes, two ears and one mouth. Use the pairs long before the single".



I like that!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2013)

....and then Terry's mustache would beat the crap out of them.

I like it!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm afraid I used to get this sort of [email protected] at least once a month, when I used to present lectures, six times a day, to six different groups, on the development, use and effects of infantry weapons. 
There was _always_ at least one ****ing 'Anorak' who knew better, as he'd had 'lots of experience' - on video games!!!!
Never actually used the _real _weapon(s), and most often, hadn't even _seen_ one until coming to my presentation, but tried to tell me, a qualified SA instructor, what was what!
That's when I used to use that phrase, rather than say "Shut the **** up, d***head !".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

Morons will be morons...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2013)

Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2013)

Morons will be our leaders one day!
Again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Why not post pics of the German marked Mustang, Thunderbolt, Spitfire and the Lightning, h*ll...throw in that Italian Lightning as well, _that_ would confuse the sh*t out of them!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

If they have had a such general knowledge , the P-51 Mustang or P-47 with the German markings doesn't matter.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

I could only make it part ways down. OMG. I'm going to the "Bacon" thread.........

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think that colour 9 smells like freshly BBQ'd bacon in the morning.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I could only make it part ways down. OMG. I'm going to the "Bacon" thread.........
> 
> .
> View attachment 246976



Is that anything like the letter 4?
Sorry Chris. I'll get my coat on the way out.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 3, 2013)

The German P-51 Feuerspucken


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

You may add she was a kite manufactured under licence.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 3, 2013)

Actually, T9+CK, had a log career in German hands. It was initially tested at Rechlin in the original Olive Drab paint scheme but with German markings and undersides repainted in yellow. The plane was later moved to Hannover-Wunstorf during the summer of 1944 where it was assigned to 2.Staffel of the Versuchtverband Oberbefehlshaber der Luftwaffe for demonstration purposes. It circulated between various fighter units as a practical aid in teaching how to use the Fw-190s to the best advantage in combat against P-51s. At that time the original paint finish was also stripped off, presumably to match the improved performance of bare-metal USAAF machines which appeared towards the end of the conflict.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2013)

T9+CK was captured early in 1944, T9+HK (shown above) was captured shortly after.


----------

